
Capitalism Isn’t Wrong. Crony Capitalism Is - kkernahan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/capitalism-isnt-wrong-crony-jeff-booth
======
technologyvault
The breakdown in society's collective level of integrity likely will end up
turning our capitalism into only crony capitalism.

Hopefully something changes.

